# Red hot fish



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ouch... cover your eyes, once the ick cleared up this fish caught on fire. The photos dont do the color justice.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nothing to say just.....









Jim


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice pink fish


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is one gorgeous fish!! nice pic


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hes not pink at all really.. its sorta like neon red/orange .. the camera cant pick it up.. its pretty damn intense in a neon kinda way.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I just payed for this one the other day, oinky took some picks for me when he was visiting bill's place... wait till i get my camera on this one! 4" bright yellow, with double row and exotic orange eyes


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Do you have pics of a 1-2" flowerhorn? 
Just giving you a hard time about the pinkness, I think they are cool looking.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I tend to buy all my fish in the 4-5" range, the smallest size that you can really grade a fish is when they are 3".. so you wont find anything in the market of AAA grade flowerhorn at a smaller size then that. Oinky has some pictures of 3" though that are hot stuff.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I went to flowerhorn usa, and saw some pics of some w/ out Nuchal (sp) humps. I'm assuming they are about 3-4" before the hump grows.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

whats that? the pearls of the orient? This is no oridnary one. They are all from the same batch, and thus the same age pretty much.. some of those photos are old. I had payed well in advance for the one i picked up and im searching for a female to breed a hanful of mini-masterpieces.

This is what the brothers looked like (they may still be for sale)
real cute.. really nice finage








nice markings and color.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

Poseidonx- the ones from the same shipment as urs are all sold..

but we do have a new batch in.. they are 4-5inch with kok( nuchal humps)

if u are looking for soemthing smaller..2-3 inch $85.oo.. thanks

if u have anyquestion please Pm me..

BDKing very nice daym fish.. i love it..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a little angel... a mean one.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that's really really pink. very attractive fish!!!!

Joe


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

future mate?

not sure if its a male or female yet..


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

with flash.. high chance that its a female..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

NICE FUSH!!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

That first pic is AWESOME!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you got a female for him! eventually all these fish will be with me in california, but i will have at least this one there lol We might have some pimping to do. cant wait to get out there.. he will be of proper 1+ year old breeding age by then.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like that is most likely a female, and a very blue one at that. I would like to try and cross this fish with a blue dragon in order to get larger lighter BD pearls overlaced with these smaller POTO ones with alot of red like a stardust effect. Of course im also tempted to find an all red female. To bad no one in the usa has cob-web kok females like they are breeding with in malaysia.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

its double flower,, so its kinda hard to tell.. its does have a broad body..i just have to wait..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

wow shes hot stuff, I could see the double flower outline in the other pick but now its more aparent. Are you keeping her isolated? I have had bad luck with keeping divided males with females because if they start getting into breeding mode they stop growing and take forever to get big. You gotta pump her up quick! lets hope this turns out female. Is this from the GSPI monster blue Dragon?


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

as of right now, im still trying to create some.. i want to sell mt RBK and Jin Hua but no one is interested :sad:

this piece came from Jason of flowerhornexport. it is sharing a tank with the short bod booger







. when im able to sell one of the kam fas ill will be able to create some space...

i NEED HELP!!!.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm so that came from jason? what kind of bloodlines does that fish have? Does that have POTO in it? We need some fresh genetics to pass around.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what type is that first one









man i am still looking for an SRS or a Super Red Texas or an SRS Red shock

at the 3"-4" size


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I hope you have a fat wallet. You can check out some nasty SRS on arofanatics... blue base SRS. OMG. The first one is a Pearls of the Orient ZZ and my fish are always for sale for the right price.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

BDking.. this piece is a 2.5 inch double flower POTO. red base..

i just need to pump it up!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

oh so it is POTO. This is what i think... she should be 2/3s to 1/2 the size of our males. Would could always try pairing her up with that yellow base rainbow dragon i have coming this week. And then crossing back to this POTO. I have heard if you breed two Flowerhorn of the same strain you decrease the quality percentage because of the defective ones caused by inbreeding. Theres a possability that the new POTO generation will have sunken eyes, as this one sinks his eyes when he swims.

IT would be sweet as hell to breed that one with the rainbow, and then breed the POTO with a BD female, then cross the children. haha. This is going to be fun.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

LOLZ...great imagination.. usually when u breed two Fh from the saem parents.. there quality will be much lower.. some % of the fry's will be nice.. most of them will not..

if this piece becomes a female.. i have two Rainbow males fo her to choose from.. if its a male.. then i believe that it will be a nice one.. show quality perhaps..


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

and if its a indeed female.. i might pair it up ith my lil booger.. whoowhoo.. short body POTO/ZZ..hahaha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> looks like a little angel... a mean one.










dam i love that pick


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

holy..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Kouma, you likes? Im sure we will have offspring of this fish by next year once we find an equally impresive female. Each will be hand selected with garunteed AAA grade or you get a new fish.
Oinkys fish is a young POTO that is still in fry stage.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is a red texas cichlid aggessive or a friendy non fin biting aggessive killer cichlid cause i want a nice one that wont hurt any of my fishys and Pedro has a nice one for sale


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> is a red texas cichlid aggessive or a friendy non fin biting aggessive killer cichlid cause i want a nice one that wont hurt any of my fishys and Pedro has a nice one for sale


 they are very mean


----------

